# DS Archery  - June 19th



## elsberryshooter (May 16, 2011)

Our next shoot is  going to be on June 19th **FARTHER'S DAY**   So come on out a enjoying your day in Temple GA at DS Archery 


3584 Hwy 113 N 
Temple , GA 30179

ALL ASA classes will be reconized 

Registration is 
8am - 2pm 

$20.00 money shoot 
$10.00 fun shoot 
$30.00 family Fun shoot 

Concession will be available 
Hot Dog
Hamburgers
Cheese Burgers
chips 
Candy 
Drinks
Biscuits 

If anyone needs any directions please give us a call 

Danny  770-815-8667
Sherri  770-367-5682


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 18, 2011)

We are going to change the coarse around a good bit and she be a good shoot .. Hope to see all of our Fellow Archers at DS ARCHERY on June 19th ... 

Also ... WE will have some of them Good Ole Homemade Salmon biscuits !!!


----------



## noviceshooter (May 18, 2011)

Always looking forward to shooting with ya'll. I think this time the wife will be shooting also.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 19, 2011)

Jim that is great that your wife will be shooting to ....


----------



## noviceshooter (May 20, 2011)

I sure could have gone for a salmon biscuit this morning!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 20, 2011)

Me to !!!   That would have been really good breakfast !!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 21, 2011)

Hope to see everyone June 19th ... We got a new  pole barn built today for everyone to gather  under .  Going to look really good !! so NO more tents!!


----------



## noviceshooter (May 21, 2011)

Sounds great, I cant wait to eat my salmon biscuit under the new pavillion.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 23, 2011)

They will be plenty of salmon biscuts this time , it must be a big hit cause thats what every one wants.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 25, 2011)

Gettin a little closer for our next shoot ...   Cant wait to see all of our Fellow shooters and friends .  We look forward to these shoots every month to set around a just catch up and talk some smack  !!


----------



## noviceshooter (May 25, 2011)




----------



## noviceshooter (May 30, 2011)

we had a great shoot yesturday at RBO, and now im ready to shoot some foam with you guys!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 30, 2011)

yes .. we had a great time at RBO yesterday to .. Just got a little dizzy on the 16 th target from being so hot ... but we stuck with it a made it thru .. Cant wait to see everyone in June 19th . Dont forget about our good homemade Biscuits !!


----------



## deerehauler (May 30, 2011)

Lets hoep for a cool front for this shoot!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 31, 2011)

We can only hope so.. We have complained so much about the wind coming over the top of that hill now we are going to be praying for that breeze ..


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2011)

Weather not a problem,,,,Good friends,Great location,and Shooting Archery......Weather ? who cares


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I would like to be there today, I wish we worked 2 days and off 5, that would fit my plans better!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 3, 2011)

noviceshooter said:


> I would like to be there today, I wish we worked 2 days and off 5, that would fit my plans better!



I thought you did already?????


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 3, 2011)

only 2 weeks away ... Hope to see everyone here in Temple GA ...


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cant wait brother got some new shooters that plan on,coming


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 4, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> only 2 weeks away ... Hope to see everyone here in Temple GA ...



Sorry Danny, got to work this weekend and won't be able to make it,,,RBO crew should, their going to pull off a double,,,Wish I could.....Everyone go out and shoot with these folks, Great shoot and Great people


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 5, 2011)

Me and Danny got up at 7:15 this morning before the heat and cut lanes and put up some targets . It is going to be a GREAT Shoot . I hope to see everyone here !!


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

this the one that will  run in the woods the whole way or yall got something else in mind


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes ... All in the wood shots . To hot to be out in the open


----------



## hound dog (Jun 8, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 8, 2011)

heck yeah glad to hear that


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 9, 2011)

Week and a couple days can't wait


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 9, 2011)

me either  ... Just bring your pocket fan with the spray water attached .
 Can wait to shoot in Douglasville this weekend !!! Glad we got another one close to home !!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 11, 2011)

just a week away !! hope to see everyone here!!


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cant wait and thanks for coming out today sorry I didnt get to tlk to yall had to get up here to the shop and work/hold down the fort really.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 11, 2011)

you guys had a really good setup today !! We had lots of fun !


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 12, 2011)

Just one more week hope to see everyone then!


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 12, 2011)

is this shoot for any skill level?


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 12, 2011)

sure it is .. WE have all ASA classes . But you could also shoot for Fun it your not sure .


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 12, 2011)

I owe your targets a whoopin so if at all possible, I'll be thar ! 
My plan is Christian Bowhunters Sat and y'all Sun.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 13, 2011)

Same here


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 13, 2011)

Were ready for sunday, the wife's bow is fixed and my old trusty bowtech is ready to go!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wish I could make it, but work calls. Hey somebody has to protect the county ,,,,


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah somebody has to protect and serve but maybe some of theR.B.O crew can come out and pull that double you was talking about.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 14, 2011)

Got to get on the ball and start getting warmed up for that big shoot week after next. yall still going?


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 14, 2011)

not sure yet ... Depends on work .


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 14, 2011)

Gotta Good Setup on this one !! 

Since that it is going to be Fathers's Day sunday and it is kinda Warm  ... Thought about making some Homemade ICE CREAM !! Anybody in ??

But Of Coarse we still are going to have our Homemade Salmon Biscuits !!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 14, 2011)

Like the late Eric Medlin said nobody can be in a bad mood eating ice cream!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 14, 2011)

So does that mean that everyone screams for ICE CREAM !!  and yes Eric Medlin was a very fine fellow and is truely missed by John Force Racing


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, please set us up in the shaded areas. Its gonna be hot in the fields.  See ya there !


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 15, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Hey, please set us up in the shaded areas. Its gonna be hot in the fields.  See ya there !



Got everything set up in the woods this time. We will see you then.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 16, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> Gotta Good Setup on this one !!
> 
> Since that it is going to be Fathers's Day sunday and it is kinda Warm  ... Thought about making some Homemade ICE CREAM !! Anybody in ??
> 
> But Of Coarse we still are going to have our Homemade Salmon Biscuits !!



Dang it ,,,, Ice Cream !!!!  And I got to work


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like passthru24 is not going to get salmon biscuit or ice cream!!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 16, 2011)

He is going to miss out on this shoot !! hehehe   His work might get a Call in Sick day ??


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 17, 2011)

Just 2 more days till our shoot ....  Hope to see everyone here !!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 17, 2011)

its getting close!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 17, 2011)

yes it is !!! Finish setting out targets  afternoon and tomorrow .  Hope to see all of the Fellowship Shooters there !!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I hate to say it, but I aint gonna make this one. I have to work all weekend. 
But on a good  note I think one of RBO's  Novapro shooters is gonna be there!!!!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang i cant believe all u guys have to work on fathers day, i thought on that day it was what we wanted to do but we understand when work calls. Se yall onthe next go round.


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a question. Do you have to catch and bring your own Salmon and yall provide the biscuts?


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 17, 2011)

No I think that we got enough Salmon  caught up to provide for everyone !!


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 18, 2011)

should see you fellas in the morning!!!! hopefully the weather will be nice!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 18, 2011)

My crew ain't coming. Guess I'll go it alone ? I hope someones there around 11:00/11:30 to help me pound the kills outta some 3-D targets ?


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 19, 2011)

How long on average does it take to shoot this range for someone that's shooting for fun?


----------



## hound dog (Jun 19, 2011)

whitehunter said:


> How long on average does it take to shoot this range for someone that's shooting for fun?



How fast can you shoot? I say about 2 hr.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 19, 2011)

bowanna said:


> My crew ain't coming. Guess I'll go it alone ? I hope someones there around 11:00/11:30 to help me pound the kills outta some 3-D targets ?



Just wasn't happening this morning. Maybe next time.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jun 19, 2011)

Enjoyed it today feels good to win one more


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 19, 2011)

had a blast today, my new destroyer performed very well


----------

